
Systemd-resolved remote DoS via a crafted DNS response - tgragnato
https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/5998
======
Bino
I found the discussion about the CVE more interesting than the bug itself.

------
digi_owl
Too bad they don't leave "off topic" comments alone...

------
jepler
poettering continues to amuse/dismay. he and the projects that are synonymous
with his personality might benefit greatly (if only in public perception) if
he took a break from being their public face and staunchest defender.

~~~
dozzie
Well, this is precisely why we shouldn't trust Poettering with anything
infrastructure-related.

~~~
tgragnato
Maybe it's a bit exaggerated: having a pr problem does not damage my
confidence in someone's abilities ...

I'm more inclined to trust someone who takes a stand for what he believes in
rather than someone who never goes beyond the limits of prudence. (Whether I
agree or not)

It's "the pressure". The community is not heaven if you take things too
seriously.

[ [http://happysomeone.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Let-
Go.pn...](http://happysomeone.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Let-Go.png) ]

